# Grüner Teppich auf Teich



## Teichforum.info (12. Sep. 2006)

Guten Abend liebe Teichfreunde,

bin neu hier   und habe seit Mai zwei Teiche in der Größe von 10 * 40mtr. gepachtet. 

Sind zur Zeit sehr viele kleine Rotfedern drin und ein paar Schleien und Karpfen.

Ich möchte den Besatz jetzt erhöhen, habe aber auf einem Teich einen grünen Teppich mit Algen (wie eine grüne Schleimschicht).

Man sagte mir das wäre nicht problematisch. Liegt an der vielen Sonne.

Frage: Ist dieser Teppich für den Teich ungesund ?
          Verfriert der im Winter ?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Sep. 2006)

Hallo und wilkommen Klaus   

da sind wohl viele andere hier im Forum die sich besser auskennen, aber ich würde sagen dass es sich sehr wohl um Algen handelt wahrscheinlich weil du zuviel Närstoffe im Teich hast.
Gleiches Problem habe ich zur Zeit auch, allerdings im erweiterten Uferzone. Da habe ich wohl mit den Torf ein wenig übertrieben   .
Nächstes Jahr soll das aber durch viele pflanzen egalisiert werden.
was hast du denn für Substrat im Teich?
wie sieht es denn pflanzenmäßig aus?


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Sep. 2006)

Hallo,

Substrat habe ich noch nie zugeführt. Habe den Teich auch erst seit Mai ( 2 Teiche in der Größe je 10*40 mtr.).

Pflanzen sind glaube nur ein paar drin. Wasser ist dunkel, kann man schlecht erkennen.

Ist denn das nun schlecht für den Teich ? Geht das über Winter weg ?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Sep. 2006)

Hallo,
sind das Naturteiche oder Folienteiche? Haben diese viel. Zu- oder Abflüsse? Könntest du ein paar Bilder einstellen?
Grundsätzlich dazu: Je mehr Erde der Teich enthält, umso mehr Algen bilden sich. Fische verschmutzen das Wasser. Ausreichend Pflanzenbewuchs sollte immer vorhanden sein, diese binden Nährstoffe.
Wie tief sind die Teiche? Welches Substrat ist drin?


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Sep. 2006)

vieleicht solltest du mal ein paar 1000 Daphnia rein setzen die filtern dir den teich sauber ( wird nur klappen wenn deine fische sie nicht weg fressen )


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Sep. 2006)

*Maskottchen*

Hallo,

was sind Daphina ?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Sep. 2006)

*Silke*

Hallo Silke,

es sind Naturteiche, also kein Granulat.

Sie haben kein Wasser Zulauf oder Ablauf. Sind Grundwasserteiche.

Die Teiche sind 1,50 mtr tief, haben aber eine Schlammschicht von ca. 50cm, so das noch eine Tiefe von ca. 1,00 mtr. bleibt.

IST DAS NUN BEDROHLICH FÜR DEN TEICH ? Ich meine den Schleim.

Fotos ?`Habe welche ohne den grünen Schleim, der ist erst seit Ende August da. Reichen die ? Wie stellt man die ein ? Nur unter Dateiname ?

Sollte ich noch Pflanzen einbringen ? Was sin Dephina?

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe !!!

Lieben Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Okt. 2006)

Hallo Klaus,

Dein Teich benimmt sich ganz normal für einen Fischteich. Ich habe auch ein paar Teiche für die Fischzucht (auch einer mit Karpfen, Schleien, Rotfedern), und das Wasser ist das ganze Jahr über trübe und grünlich. Zeitweise schwimmt eine Schicht obendrauf, je nach Jahreszeit aus anderer Ursache. Pflanzen sind bei mir keine mehr drin. Die Unterwasserpflanzen wurde alle von den Fischen gefressen, die Seerosen hat im letzten Jahr der Biber vernichtet. 

50 cm Schlamm ist schon ziemlich viel, Du sollest überlegen ob Du den Teich nicht einmal ausbaggern lässt. Das muss man bei Fischzuchtteichen etwa alle 10 Jahre machen lassen. Da Dein Teich recht klein ist, ist die Aktion besser zu früh als zu spät durchzuführen. Die Schlammschicht entzieht dem Wasser nämlich Sauerstoff.

Fazit: grünes Wasser ist normal und ungefährlich, der Schlamm wird aber irgendwann problematisch. 

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. März 2007)

Hallo Werner,

leider habe ich erst jetzt Zeit gefunden deinen Beitrag zu lesen. Tausend Dank für deine Hinweise !!!

Ich würde dir gerne mal ein paar Fotos von den Teichen schicken. Habe aber keine web side auf die ich sie stellen kann. Könnte ich sie dir per email schicken ?

Ich habe da nämlich noch ein paar Fragen, vielleicht hast du Lust sie mir zu beantworten. Wäre toll !

Muß man den Teich abpumpen um ihn auszubaggern ? Oder geht das auch wenn Wasser drin ist ?

Es sind zwei Teiche nebeneinander (könnte man auf Fotos erkennen) wenn ich jetzt den einen Teich abpumpe, wird doch wohl in dem Anderen der Wasserstand fallen? Die Teiche sind durch ein Rohr verbunden, dass könnte ich verschließen. Aber trotzdem würde der Wasserstand doch fallen, oder ?

Je nachdem wie deine Antworten lauten, kommen da noch mehr Fragen. Natürlich nur wenn du möchtest. Ich habe den Teich gepachtet und möchte Argumente und Vorgehensweisen sammeln um auf den Verpächter (ein lieber Mensch) zu zugehen um mit ihm darüber zu sprechen.

Wäre wirklich toll wenn du mir helfen könntest.

Gruß aus der Wedemark
Klaus


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. März 2007)

Hallo Klaus,

Du kannst mir gern die Bilder mailen. 

Meines Erachtens kann man einen Grundwasserteich nicht abpumpen, da ständig Grundwasser nachfliesst. Die Wasserversorgung für unsere Gärtnerei ist eine Grundwasserpumpe. Selbst wenn die Pumpe tagelang läuft, kommt nicht weniger Wasser. Bei einem Grundwasserteich müsste es genauso sein.

Wahrscheinlich kann ein Löffelbagger auch im gefüllten Teich arbeiten. Da müsstest Du aber mit einem Baggerfahrer sprechen. Es gibt dann noch die Möglichkeit Schlamm abzusaugen, das dürfte aber ziemlich teuer werden.

Liebe Grüße,

Werner


----------

